# Exercise...again



## Barney1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone! I know this question is asked over and over, but I am still nervous about the exercise. I live in New England and the weather isn't always the best. Sometimes it will rain for a few days. I can't imagine a dog wanting to go for hour long runs in that kind of weather (well, I suppose I should be honest with myself--I guess I can't imagine me wanting to go for a long or even short walk in that weather). What do you do in these types of situations? 

Basically, my husband and I are very interested in a vizsla, but both of our families are trying to talk us out of it and it's making me more nervous! We are on the verge of starting a family and I don't want to be in over my head with a crazy hyper dog. I'm well aware of the high energy in the fact that they need and like to run, but I wasn't under the impression that V's are hyper (jumpy, crazy). I watch videos on you tube that show me they can be pretty calm inside the house. Any calming advice? or am I completely in over my head? I appreciate the feedback!

Also...do vizslas tend to drool? (just curious on that one  )


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi there,
My 10 month old V Rossi is very calm in the house. I think it really depends on how they are brought up & what you do to focus their energy. I started off with clicker training as soon as I got him home at 3 months, and also crate trained him. If you don't let them get away with being silly, then they won't.

Over christmas I took him to my fathers place with me and he does not like dogs. But Rossi was a perfect angel inside and outside the house & dad was really impressed (which says alot!). Rossi will run like a mad thing outside sometimes, but inside he basically just lies at my feet or follows me around - maybe I am lucky lol 

Rossi has never been jumpy -except when he meets new people; but I have pretty much trained that out of him now too

cheers
T


----------



## Barney1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, NZ-V! I appreciate your feedback. What do you with Rossi when the weather is bad?


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I personally waited until my kids were older. (My youngest is 5 y/o and in kindergarten) and I am SOOOO glad that I did. It would be hard to devote enough time to a baby and a puppy. Clyde is on the hyper side and has a hard time settling down despite the fact that he gets a lot of off leash time. It's hard to say because you never know what you are going to get. Sounds like there are some mello V's and then there are the Clydes. After you have that baby, your child will come first and the dog second. Not sure that you will have enough time for both not to mention cooking, cleaning, shopping, working, etc. Good luck in what ever you decide. Love my dog to death but glad I waited! PS We got a Shihtzu when my first child was born 11 years ago and that was a perfect fit for us at that time in our family.


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

You sound just like we did before we adopted our V, Remmy! She turned 16 weeks today and I can't believe how far she has come in the last month. The first month we had her she was CRAZY. Biting and chewing on everything, going on "rips" in the house and basically making me go crazy. The saintly people here on the forum have been fantastic and you realize they are a very special breed that takes a bit of patience, but it totally pays off. Like Barney, we started commands from the get-go and we crate train and she has been great in the house. 
You just have to realize its in their nature to run and expend lots of energy (it sounds like you know that!). We either take her to a fenced field and to get her off leash or to doggie day care (which she LOVES and it totally wears her out). For those bad weather days that we just can't get her out for a long time, we play with her in our house as much as we can (hide and go seek, fetch, etc) and we understand she might go on a rip because she needs to get it out! 

Doggie Day Care has been our savior, and sounds like it would be good for you guys too. I would factor it in to the cost of owning a pup. Remmy goes about once a week. It socializes her with other dogs and it gets loads of energy out. In my experience, it also helps her stay calm for a few days after as well. 

That being said, she does take time and energy focused on her. So if you are having a family soon, take that into consideration. I am sure its possible, but I don't have experience with it!

PS about the Drool- Remmy doesn't drool at all. We had her at the park with another dog yesterday and that dog drooled all over her face- made me so glad she doesn't do it!! They are extremely clean-which I love!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Please note this is purely my own personal opinion.... A V is not the dog for you at this point in your life, noting that you are about to start a family.

V's require endless attention and exercise if you want the relationship to grow into a well balanced fit.

My husband and I are in our 50's with no children so I, blessed with being able to work from home have lots of time to give to Ziva. However, I have to admit there are days that just trying to do my transcription work in our home office is very difficult. She is now 6 months old but the amount of time needed to spend on her has not diminished at all. 

And if she does not get a good amount of run time you will definitely know it by her energy level in the house. The two of us are in training right now and I have plans on continuing her training for some time to come and that of course also eats up a lot of time in the day.

So in my humble opinion I believe your taking on a V should come later on in your life when your family has grown a bit and you have ample time and energy to devote to all that a V needs and requires to be the amazing dog it was breed to be.


----------



## Barney1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I just want to say thank you for all the honest responses!! We appreciate it so much! I needed to hear it and will take all these thoughts into consideration. My husband and I want a dog to love and become part of the family, but we want it to fit our lifestyle. The last thing we would ever want to do is get a dog and not be able to give it what it needs and deserves (especially after watching a Cesar marathon this week!!). Maybe we aren't ready just yet. That doesn't mean we can't get one eventually. Again, thanks for all the honest feedback!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, don't rule it out. We live in New England and have managed it in spite of not being die-hard winter runners--Rosie goes to day care and romps for hours there and we also regularly take her to a park to let her run around off leash (not so bad if you dress for it). I'm not minimizing the exercise needs of the breed, but I do think you can get by with less on the worst weather days (as you say, the dog may hate that kind of weather as much as you), and they are high energy even when they've had enough exercise. Rosie is still young (6 mos), and even with tons of exercise, is into everything and can reach almost everything we try to put out of her reach at home. If I had a baby at the same time, I'd be tearing my hair out. But if you are close to starting a family, you could wait until the kids are bigger so it isn't so overwhelming in case you do find the dog quite hyper. We met a couple in our travels who had a baby and really wanted a vizsla, but were planning on waiting to get their dog until the child was older. 

P.S. good to talk to people with direct experience, families can be know-it-all when it comes to such things.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We got our puppy when our daughter was 1 and just starting to walk. It's had challenging time for sure, but now they are growing up together and it's great. In hindsight, we probably would have timed them a little further apart, in either direction. Now that the dog is approaching 2 and maturing I have no concerns about having another baby coming soon. Exercise is the key. I'm sure each dog is different and they can adapt to any environment, but if you can easily provide regular opportunities for exercise it will make all of the difference in the world. We're also in a cold environment (Chicago) and it is tougher in the cold and snow, but we still get out to the dog park a few days a week. And a good doggie day care has been a blessing. If you have one and can afford to use it once every week or so it can make a huge difference.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with Islander, my boys are 5 and 7 and both in school and our V is just 1yr old I packed in work about a month after bringing in home, so I'm lucky that I can fit his exercise around school he has a good run straight after dropping the kids off and in winter another just before I fetch them, when the weather is better we all go after school, its so nice to know that I don't have to drag the kids out in bad/ cold weather, they are at an age when they don't mind but its nice to have the option.
When I had my first son I had a Scottie and a Westie and it was hard work with a new baby and 2 dogs and they didn't mind if they went for a long walk or a quick walk around the block, but I wouldn't like to think I'd got a baby and Vizsla pup at the same time that would be HARD work! V's and kids are a great combination but I'd seriously consider waiting a few years if only for your sanity.
Just my opinion and personal experience of babies and dog walking but hope it helps with your decision and good luck on the baby front, life will never be the same again!!!


----------

